# Diarrhea because I took out bone



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, I know there are a lot of diarrhea posts on here but I could not find one matching mine. My gsd had diarrhea overnight and the last 2 meals I hadn't given him any bone due to very firm stools. Now with this diarrhea and upset stomach I am confused as to what to do. Should I give him a ducks neck or something as a treat to help, should I not feed him for a meal or two? What is my next step and what can I do? I will surely be re-adding bone to his meals, but this change happened very quickly in a day. What can I do to firm them up in the mean time!? Thank you


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

kind of urgent! plz help


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What did you actually feed him? Just muscle meat or organ meat? I would add some bone back into the diet like the duck necks which are more digestible than leg quarters and some pumpkin (plain canned). Chicken backs would be OK too. If that doesn't help, there may be another reason for the diarrhea and I would a fecal run.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

lhczth said:


> What did you actually feed him? Just muscle meat or organ meat? I would add some bone back into the diet like the duck necks which are more digestible than leg quarters and some pumpkin (plain canned). Chicken backs would be OK too. If that doesn't help, there may be another reason for the diarrhea and I would a fecal run.


He had very firm stool and bone fragments the night before so i stepped back for his next day of meals with no bone. I had ground beef, chicken giblets, and raw goat milk. I am curious as to what I can give him right now. I brought him and a ducks neck with me to work in hopes that I could give that to him as a treat and hopefully control his stools for later on so I dont have another episode like last night. Can I give him the ducks neck in hopes that it will help for later on?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

When I notice too much bone, I never swing too far in the other direction because mine will undoubtedly then have diarrhea. I just try to give more meat with slightly less bone for the next couple of days and see where that leaves them. As for the duck necks... has your dog had duck before? If he has and did well with them, you'd probably be ok giving them. If he's never had duck before, I'd be hesitant because duck is fairly rich and some dogs don't do well with it. I would personally probably stick to chicken backs and a bit of pumpkin, as Lisa suggested.

Also, I completely agree with running a fecal if the diarrhea doesn't clear up soon.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

GypsyGhost said:


> When I notice too much bone, I never swing too far in the other direction because mine will undoubtedly then have diarrhea. I just try to give more meat with slightly less bone for the next couple of days and see where that leaves them. As for the duck necks... has your dog had duck before? If he has and did well with them, you'd probably be ok giving them. If he's never had duck before, I'd be hesitant because duck is fairly rich and some dogs don't do well with it. I would personally probably stick to chicken backs and a bit of pumpkin, as Lisa suggested.
> 
> Also, I completely agree with running a fecal if the diarrhea doesn't clear up soon.



He has not solely had duck as his protein source, but he has had duck necks in the past without issue. Turkey is my next protein source in the upcoming weeks once he is stable and back on schedule, hoping that is not too rich. Will the duck neck as a treat make his diarrhea worse?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

jaudlee said:


> He has not solely had duck as his protein source, but he has had duck necks in the past without issue. Turkey is my next protein source in the upcoming weeks once he is stable and back on schedule, hoping that is not too rich. Will the duck neck as a treat make his diarrhea worse?


Unfortunately, I don't know. Every dog is different. If he has had duck before, it probably won't make things worse. I would, however, be careful not to overfeed him for the entire day, as that will likely make it worse! If he doesn't normally get a snack like this during the day, I would probably skip it. If a treat like this is the norm for him, it probably won't hurt. I would give him a tablespoon of plain canned pumpkin along with it.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

GypsyGhost said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know. Every dog is different. If he has had duck before, it probably won't make things worse. I would, however, be careful not to overfeed him for the entire day, as that will likely make it worse! If he doesn't normally get a snack like this during the day, I would probably skip it. If a treat like this is the norm for him, it probably won't hurt. I would give him a tablespoon of plain canned pumpkin along with it.


I will try to get to the grocery store after work which is 930pm lol fairly new to the raw scene so this is an intriguing one to me, diarrhea seems very common on this thread


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree with not completely taking bone away--just lowering it. Then you have to watch that versus organs, because organs can be rich.


For the record 1/2 my dogs do not do well on duck. A couple vomit immediately after--no more duck here.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

It takes a bit to really figure raw feeding out. I know at times it seems daunting. It does get easier, I promise! Every dog tolerates things differently, so there is no real cut and dried way to get into a good routine. For example... I know people that feed organs once a week, larger bone meals a few times a week and mostly muscle meat the other days, and go for that balance over time thing. Mine can't tolerate feeding that way. I have to try to balance every meal to keep all the GI systems happy! One of mine does better on prey model raw, while another does better with BARF/more veggies and fruits and some carbs. And then I have one that can only eat commercial raw. Nothing else works at all for him. One of mine does fine with raw meaty bones, another gets diarrhea if the bone isn't ground. It really does take time to figure out what works best for your dog. But you do eventually get into a routine and things start to make sense and you learn what your dog needs pretty quickly.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

GypsyGhost said:


> It takes a bit to really figure raw feeding out. I know at times it seems daunting. It does get easier, I promise! Every dog tolerates things differently, so there is no real cut and dried way to get into a good routine. For example... I know people that feed organs once a week, larger bone meals a few times a week and mostly muscle meat the other days, and go for that balance over time thing. Mine can't tolerate feeding that way. I have to try to balance every meal to keep all the GI systems happy! One of mine does better on prey model raw, while another does better with BARF/more veggies and fruits and some carbs. And then I have one that can only eat commercial raw. Nothing else works at all for him. One of mine does fine with raw meaty bones, another gets diarrhea if the bone isn't ground. It really does take time to figure out what works best for your dog. But you do eventually get into a routine and things start to make sense and you learn what your dog needs pretty quickly.


He was doing great with solely chicken thighs and goats milk to make the transition, i slowly introduced the beef and once this happened it made me question whether it was the beef or lack of bone, but ive assumed its the bone. I will try the duck neck, but if it continues I will take it out of his regemin.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

It could be the beef. I have to up the bone for the whole meal if I want to add beef meat for one of mine. Beef is fairly rich... it's calorie dense, as well.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

GypsyGhost said:


> It could be the beef. I have to up the bone for the whole meal if I want to add beef meat for one of mine. Beef is fairly rich... it's calorie dense, as well.


Just want the best way to settle his stomach. Should i skip his meal tonight? im going to try and get the pumpkin tonight


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

How old is he? How bad was the diarrhea?


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

GypsyGhost said:


> How old is he? How bad was the diarrhea?


He is 4. It had one solid(ish) piece and then the rest all day has been liquid


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Hmmm... that is a tough one. Fasting tonight's meal probably wouldn't hurt anything. You could also try doing bland rice/boiled chicken meals and see if that firms things up. Is he acting normal other than the diarrhea?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

@lhczth would you fast a dog in this situation?


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

GypsyGhost said:


> Hmmm... that is a tough one. Fasting tonight's meal probably wouldn't hurt anything. You could also try doing bland rice/boiled chicken meals and see if that firms things up. Is he acting normal other than the diarrhea?


Yeah hes acting normal/has his energy. Im going to try a spoonful of pumpkin after work tonight to see if that helps him settle.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

There is also slippery elm to try, or a supplement made by The Honest Kitchen called Perfect Form. I've had good luck with both for dogs with diarrhea.


----------

